# Graco x17 stand



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone. I paint primarily exterior and interior repaints. Being from Wisconsin the exterior season is relatively short. I have always rolled and back brushed but am considering buying the Graco X17. I would love to hear your thoughts and if anyone has experience with this particular machine. 
Thanks!
Bvanvoorhis


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to paint talk!
You probably won't find much support for that particular machine here as most of the smaller pumps we use are graco 395's and 490's. There's a lot of titan 440's in here also. It just depends on preference. 
Personally, I'd save my pennies and buy one of the pumps I just mentioned. Get a paint store rep (from anywhere but a box store) to help you get set up. One of these pumps will have a wider versatility, a bit more "umph" and do just about anything you're doing with no problem keeping up. It'll also grow with you if you develop your business to include more spray applications. I picked up a new 395 last year gun,line,pump,etc. For $850...a screaming deal, from ppg. Like I said, get with a rep they may be able to get you into something for a bit less than the price on the tag. And it will be a better pump. Those box store ones are great for a homeowner that might use it once in a blue moon and has low expectations but they aren't worth what they're selling them for. Just my opinion....but a good pump will pay for itself in just a job or 2.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If you're gonna go the cheaper graco route, get the x-19. Being able to push a .019 tip is a big step up. I had a client buy a brand new one for me to respray all the trim and doors in his house (HUGE house, rich dude.) It worked fine. my only complaint was the lack of an inline filter. If you dont expect to keep it for 20 years, I think it'll suit you just fine, but after you buy it, I'd start saving for a real pump. I recently got a pretty good deal on a Titan 440 stand up for about $1300. It'll push a .023 tip. I think that is the cheapest professional pump on the market.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, woodco. Portland currently has the Graco 390 on sale for $698. Any thoughts on that machine?


----------

